# stuck hendey lathe



## gotogojo (May 31, 2014)

l have 16 by 8 hendey am getting around to see what I have need too gears and one welded up but I can not turn the  chuck end not a tall  the front gears are all loose but not the working end. any in put will be help full and still have not found the ser. no#  any one know where a man might buy new gears over having them made?? lotz of ???? any ans. will help thanks gotogojo


----------



## OldMachinist (May 31, 2014)

Is it possible that the high speed lock pin and the back gears are both engaged? You can only have one or the other or the spindle will be locked.


----------



## kd4gij (May 31, 2014)

A pic of the lathe and gears would help alot


----------



## gotogojo (Jun 2, 2014)

thanks  for  the come back  but got more in to it today was flushing the too bearing out with desial  fluid and the one on the chuck end the  fluid ran out on the bottom of the  front bearing the one on the other end you could fill to the  check hole did not leak like the front one. so does any one have some good thoughts on this. pic and me  do not get a long to good along with spelling gotogojo


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jun 2, 2014)

this is a common problem on conehead hendeys.  google 'hendey spindle' and you'll find it on PM.  basically you need to shim the front spindle bearing.  It has worn to the point of binding up.

the serial number is on the bed, on the rightmost front side, on the flat part of the ways, right next to the screw heads there.  there are two screw heads.


----------



## gotogojo (Jun 3, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> this is a common problem on conehead hendeys.  google 'hendey spindle' and you'll find it on PM.  basically you need to shim the front spindle bearing.  It has worn to the point of binding up.
> 
> the serial number is on the bed, on the rightmost front side, on the flat part of the ways, right next to the screw heads there.  there are two screw heads.



I know a man should not take all the??? to bed with him but just had to know if  the 16 by 8 was parts only but thanks to the fast and educational come back will know more on the a.m. got to get my scraper out i have  not look at that spot yet thanks and god bless  gotogojo


----------



## Massastan (Jun 4, 2014)

I have my 14 x 6 parts in the classified section. Let me know what you need. The bed and head went to the scrap yard. I tried the shimming and trying to free it up for two weeks, then gave up.

It looks like you need a special set of spanners, tools, and lots of time to take the head off and completely apart. The web sources were of no help, except for pretty pictures.

There are plenty of more modern used lathes with gear heads and ball bearings. I like Logan because you can still call them and order parts without dealing with ebay or other used part sources.

Also see my post

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=22986&p=204122#post204122


----------

